# CPT Code for swab collection?



## cfisher1 (Jan 11, 2018)

Please advise if you are aware if there is a CPT code for a swab collection, similar to a phlebotomy collection.


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 11, 2018)

No code for it, its similar to collecting a UA on the patient. If E&M on same DOS it would be inclusive.


----------



## KC7NOA (Mar 16, 2018)

*Same swab but nure visit*

How about if it was done by a nurse during a non-scheduled visit ?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 16, 2018)

KC7NOA said:


> How about if it was done by a nurse during a non-scheduled visit ?



Unless the provider saw the patient in a previous visit for the same reason and ordered the swab as a follow up, there is no code you can charge.  A 99211 as an incident to charge is for a visit that is incident to a physician having already evaluated and diagnosed the patient with a written plan of care that outlines the activity to be performed.  If this patient presents symptomatic, the nurse cannot decide that a lab test wth a swab is the appropriate action, even if this is verbally discussed with the provider.


----------



## kcouncil (Dec 4, 2018)

mitchellde said:


> Unless the provider saw the patient in a previous visit for the same reason and ordered the swab as a follow up, there is no code you can charge.  A 99211 as an incident to charge is for a visit that is incident to a physician having already evaluated and diagnosed the patient with a written plan of care that outlines the activity to be performed.  If this patient presents symptomatic, the nurse cannot decide that a lab test wth a swab is the appropriate action, even if this is verbally discussed with the provider.



This is very helpful information! So if the the physician ask the the nurse to perform a swab to be sent to the lab to be tested for flu we would then code on 99211 and the symptoms?


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 4, 2018)

kcouncil said:


> This is very helpful information! So if the the physician ask the the nurse to perform a swab to be sent to the lab to be tested for flu we would then code on 99211 and the symptoms?



It would be included in whatever E&M level is billed for that day by the physician.


----------

